
A Woman Who Revealed the Missing Link Between Viruses and Cancer - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/woman-who-revealed-missing-link-between-viruses-and-cancer-180972427/
======
pmdulaney
The actual headline is better English: "The Woman Who Revealed..." The use of
"a" implies she is but one of several (?) women who pioneered this research.

~~~
ksaj
That's how I took it at first as well.

